# XML Can't determine type for tag



## HKY (23. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne die Daten meiner Android-app speichern. Unter IntelliJ IDEA hat das Speichern funktioniert. Wenn ich nun das gleiche mit Android Studio probiere funktioniert es nicht. Der Fehler lautet: "Can't determine type for tag". Nachdem ich im Internet danach gesucht habe bin ich auf eine Frage bereits gestoßen. (https://stackoverflow.com/questions...-error-cant-determine-type-for-tag-selector-x) Diese konnte mir allerdings nicht weiterhelfen. Ich hoffe das Ihr mir helfen könnt. Vielen Dank im Voraus.

HKY


----------



## kneitzel (23. Mai 2020)

Was genau hast du denn bei dir? Kannst du die ganze Datei zeigen inkl. der Information, was bei dir angemeckert wird?

So ohne Details wird es uns schwer fallen, dir zu helfen.


----------



## HKY (23. Mai 2020)

Vor der Kompilierung wird nichts angezeigt(Auch nichts unterstrichen).


----------



## HKY (23. Mai 2020)

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<resources>
        <firstStart>true</firstStart>
        <language></language>
</resources>


----------

